# Rangefinder app for cell phones.



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes,I know we all have to have them ,but I think all use on the course should be monitered by at least 1 person in the group,no matter what.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Which one are you refering to, there are many apps out there.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Which one are you refering to, there are many apps out there.


No tech guy here. Was shown at ATA show.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The only ones I have seen use angles from treestand heights. Not a ground level app.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> The only ones I have seen use angles from treestand heights. Not a ground level app.


App I saw has a pendulum sight on it for treestands as well.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, regardless, with the technology out there Cell phones and other toys should be disallowed for use on the 3D course. Yeah, I saw so and so had a close relative with some illness and some guy who is a 24/7 something and can fix all through his phone. The way I got it figured this way, tough. You put off your responsibilities when you went to the archery event.....


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

That seems a little rash,like said earlier,just make sure someone is monitoring phone use in the group.It's not that hard to see a phone in someones hand,and there ARE things more important than a contest.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

We did fine with out cell phones in the 80s early 90s on the 3D course.I think we will be all right with out them in 2013.I say no phones.I call mine the leash!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The "rangefinding" apps that I have seen are not very accurate, but the newer ones could be better I guess??


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, regardless, with the technology out there Cell phones and other toys should be disallowed for use on the 3D course. Yeah, I saw so and so had a close relative with some illness and some guy who is a 24/7 something and can fix all through his phone. The way I got it figured this way, tough. You put off your responsibilities when you went to the archery event.....


so you are saying if i am on call i should tell the company to bad i was at a 3d shoot? I was at the pro/am in iil a cople years ago and got 2 phone calls over the weekend that were more important that a damn shoot.one was for a family member that had a heart attack./


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

No cell phones is already a rule in ASA, but evidently it isn't enforced too much. Texting is just as risky as far as cheating goes anyway. It would be very easy for somebody to text distances to a buddy a few targets back. In my opinion, they should only be allowed in sight on the range if the range official has prior knowledge and has given his approval.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> so you are saying if i am on call i should tell the company to bad i was at a 3d shoot? I was at the pro/am in iil a cople years ago and *got 2 phone calls over the weekend that were more important that a damn shoot.*one was for a family member that had a heart attack./


You called it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> You called it.


explain


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, regardless, with the technology out there Cell phones and other toys should be disallowed for use on the 3D course. Yeah, I saw so and so had a close relative with some illness and some guy who is a 24/7 something and can fix all through his phone. The way I got it figured this way, tough. You put off your responsibilities when you went to the archery event.....


I'll have my phone in my pocket on viberate. I will also let the range officials know that I have it any why I have it. If that's a problem then I'll pack my crap up and head home. 

Until you or the ASA pays my salary, which I'm sure they don't won't to and you don't either.....I'll pack my phone.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CMA121885 said:


> I'll have my phone in my pocket on viberate. I will also let the range officials know that I have it any why I have it. If that's a problem then I'll pack my crap up and head home.
> 
> Until you or the ASA pays my salary, which I'm sure they don't won't to and you don't either.....I'll pack my phone.


i feel the same.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe the game should just be all known yardage..... :angel4:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

J. Unless prior approved for a use delineated by the Tournament Director, or prior arrangements with the Range Official and their shooting group have been made due to a personal situation, the use of cell phones or other personal communication devices for any form of communication is prohibited during competition. Cell phones, PDA’s and pagers are to be turned off, and a shooter will receive a five point deduction if they use, or otherwise disturb another competitor with such a device and the device will be surrendered to the Range Official. Failure to surrender the device after a violation will result in disqualification from the event.

If you have yours *ON* in an ASA ProAm, You are breaking the rules unless you have prior approval. Period.

If you can't be away from your phone for 4 hours, then find another hobby that allows you to use your phone at any time.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Maybe the game should just be all known yardage..... :angel4:



That would definitely make a difference. Also, simply applying the rules to everyone without exception because of who they are would make thing less stressful.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> so you are saying if i am on call i should tell the company to bad i was at a 3d shoot? I was at the pro/am in iil a cople years ago and got 2 phone calls over the weekend that were more important that a damn shoot.one was for a family member that had a heart attack./


I'm NOT busting on you but after getting the calls did you immediately leave the shoot?

Personally, I have no problem with disconnecting for a few hours. I know guys that will not leave their phones for even minutes. 
One guy I know slept with it under his pillow because he was so committed to his job. He did so right up until he committed suicide in his early 50's.

I expect there will be the day and it some instances it has already arrived when employers take advantage of their employees because of so many peoples desire to be 'connected' at all times.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Maybe the game should just be all known yardage..... :angel4:


that and take all the cry babies out of the sport/


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> That would definitely make a difference. Also, simply applying the rules to everyone without exception because of who they are would make thing less stressful.


But then an org 'official' may have to take one of their 'idols' or friends down a notch! The ASA, IBO and NFAA are amateur organizations run by mostly amateur folks. Hence, the reason an org finds reasons or excuses to _not _ apply a rule when it comes to a "Pro" archer, popular archer or an industry "name". Anyone that has been around competitive archery just a few years has seen it or have first hand knowledge of an org dodging issues.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

There is no NEED to have your cell phone on during the competition at any event. Amazing at suddenly, how "important" staying in touch has become. If you cannot "disconnect" for 3-5 hours, then STAY HOME and be chained to whatever... but you sure don't have the NEED to have that cell phone on.
Also, you absolutely have NO NEED to be pointing the device towards the target or using the guise of "taking pictures" either....not while scoring is in progress or even while watching.
Texting, communications, etc are in the rules as prohibited...and should be strictly enforced regardless of the notoriety of the person breaking the rule(s) against them. If you think you cannot comply, then STAY HOME. You know the rules going in; it isn't like they are giving you a huge surprise or something
People have to make choices, and in this case choosing to NOT COMPLY with the rules that are announced in advance is reason for immediate disqualification.

I could agree that "marked yardage" may be the way to go, because the abuses by cell phones and texting are self-evident by simply reading this thread and talking to people that "see it" or "do it"...and the orgs want "peer control" and "self-policing" that will NOT work.

It sure worked great with regard to the Rangefinding binoculars debacle didn't it? Took how long to nail the guy? Did he ever pay back the money he stole from his competitors? How long is his ban?

I don't even think cell phones should be allowed to be on during a field shoot competition either. It is disruptive and unnecessary. Disconnect for 4-5 hours, you WILL survive. They'll "call back". Honey do doesn't need to know that you are on target 11 and might be "home" by 3PM or so; nor does she/he need to know that you just got done taking a dump either.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I'm NOT busting on you but after getting the calls did you immediately leave the shoot?
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with disconnecting for a few hours. I know guys that will not leave their phones for even minutes.
> One guy I know slept with it under his pillow because he was so committed to his job. He did so right up until he committed suicide in his early 50's.
> ...


yes i did


----------



## OldNewbie618 (Nov 2, 2012)

Since your all discussing apps, which ones are you discussing? Are they worth the download?


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> J. Unless prior approved for a use delineated by the Tournament Director, or prior arrangements with the Range Official and their shooting group have been made due to a personal situation, the use of cell phones or other personal communication devices for any form of communication is prohibited during competition. Cell phones, PDA’s and pagers are to be turned off, and a shooter will receive a five point deduction if they use, or otherwise disturb another competitor with such a device and the device will be surrendered to the Range Official. Failure to surrender the device after a violation will result in disqualification from the event.
> 
> If you have yours *ON* in an ASA ProAm, You are breaking the rules unless you have prior approval. Period.
> 
> If you can't be away from your phone for 4 hours, then find another hobby that allows you to use your phone at any time.


There it is if you dont like it take up golf!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> so you are saying if i am on call i should tell the company to bad i was at a 3d shoot? I was at the pro/am in iil a cople years ago and got 2 phone calls over the weekend that were more important that a damn shoot.one was for a family member that had a heart attack./


Yup


ccwilder3 said:


> J. Unless prior approved for a use delineated by the Tournament Director, or prior arrangements with the Range Official and their shooting group have been made due to a personal situation, the use of cell phones or other personal communication devices for any form of communication is prohibited during competition. Cell phones, PDA’s and pagers are to be turned off, and a shooter will receive a five point deduction if they use, or otherwise disturb another competitor with such a device and the device will be surrendered to the Range Official. Failure to surrender the device after a violation will result in disqualification from the event.
> 
> If you have yours *ON* in an ASA ProAm, You are breaking the rules unless you have prior approval. Period.
> 
> If you can't be away from your phone for 4 hours, then find another hobby that allows you to use your phone at any time.


And everyone at the ASA knows I have my phone and it stays on all the time.


Kstigall said:


> I'm NOT busting on you but after getting the calls did you immediately leave the shoot?
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with disconnecting for a few hours. I know guys that will not leave their phones for even minutes.
> One guy I know slept with it under his pillow because he was so committed to his job. He did so right up until he committed suicide in his early 50's.
> ...


I do not have the luxury to disconnect due to my job. I have left holidays while out of town, I have left my family vacations, I went in the day my first child was born, just hours after her birth....I knew what I was getting into when I signed up for the job, and it is part of the job that my family and I deal with.


field14 said:


> There is no NEED to have your cell phone on during the competition at any event. Amazing at suddenly, how "important" staying in touch has become. If you cannot "disconnect" for 3-5 hours, then STAY HOME and be chained to whatever... but you sure don't have the NEED to have that cell phone on.
> Also, you absolutely have NO NEED to be pointing the device towards the target or using the guise of "taking pictures" either....not while scoring is in progress or even while watching.
> Texting, communications, etc are in the rules as prohibited...and should be strictly enforced regardless of the notoriety of the person breaking the rule(s) against them. If you think you cannot comply, then STAY HOME. You know the rules going in; it isn't like they are giving you a huge surprise or something
> People have to make choices, and in this case choosing to NOT COMPLY with the rules that are announced in advance is reason for immediate disqualification.
> ...


No need huh.

8 years ago I got a phone call from my wife that they were rushing her to the hospital, we lost a child to a miscarriage.....I was on the range. Yup, she can handle that without me for several hours.

6 years ago I got a phone call from my wife that my youngest son had fallen into the neighborhood pool and they were rushing him to the hospital as he nearly drown, and they were taking him in for precautionary reasons to keep him overnight. How dare I be so inconsiderate of others on the range by needing my phone.

Quite condescending to tell others what they need and don't need, sounds like the typical argument made by the left about gun control......telling folks what they need.

With my current phone I have the ability to turn on or off 36 TV stations in this country, 8 of which are my direct responsiblity. With my phone I can resolve about 50% of any problems that popup with my job anywhere that I have cell signal. My phone always, and I mean always, stays on vibrate regardless of where I am so as to never bother others at anytime or anyplace.

Need. I love listening to someone tell me what I need.......you know what you can do with your need comments..........your solution would be simple huh, just stay home.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Yup
> 
> And everyone at the ASA knows I have my phone and it stays on all the time.
> 
> ...


I hear you and I am in pretty much in the same boat. The crew i am on are ones usually headed out of town to help when there is a disaster somewhere.Wonder just how many of these people put there liv es on hold when it comes to a tonado or hurricanes to work numerous hours to help people they dont even know.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

The rangefinder apps I've personally seen and used on my Androids market suck. They must have made some drastic improvements


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sorry if you got to have one for emergency then you walk to range official before taking it out.

I dont think the one watching the events from walkways should be using one.

To many ways to cheat with it.

DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sorry if you got to have one for emergency then you walk to range official before taking it out.
> 
> I dont think the one watching the events from walkways should be using one.
> 
> ...


There ya go. Good call DB. And...there are too many potential ways to cheat with a cell phone, iPad or other electronic device; especially in 3-D. There are enough "other ways" to cheat without using electronics openly while out on the course.
Got a problem...seek out a range official!

I've been in emergency situations many times before cell phones came into popularity, and a few afterwards...know what? I was powerless to CHANGE the situation at hand anyways...even if it was a couple of hours later I made contact....

Like DB says....BEFORE you pull out that app, cellphone or whatever...get a range official FIRST. It is in the rules already, so what's the problem? The rules only apply to everyone else or something? I don't THINK so...but then again, the "I" and "me" generation figuring those rules change base upon how "important" a person thinks he/she is as compared to the rest of the "mere mortals" that have lives too....just sayin'....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

lxsolocam said:


> The rangefinder apps I've personally seen and used on my Androids market suck. They must have made some drastic improvements


Matters not whether the apps suck or not...they are ILLEGAL and use of one = IMMEDIATE disqualification; like it or not. ENFORCE this for everyone. Take out the cell phone on the course, or use it as a camera, rangefinder or whatever... without clearing what you are doing with a range official first = IMMEDIATE disqualification.
You know the rules...follow them or suffer the consequences.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

We are getting worked up over nothing......... As in "nothing" says we must attend any 3D tournament. I miss most all events that call for me to leave town from the 1st week in January until the end of February or early March. I try to make the LAS Classic but if the phone rings I'll miss out and it is only 3.5 hours away. Heck, I did not shoot any spots, 3D or anything else from the first of '10 Dec through 1st of April 2011. I went 3 or 4 weeks without a single day off......... and it was MUCH better than the hours I worked the winter of '91!

I understand some people must be tethered to a phone every minute even when a half days drive away from home/work. But they are damn few.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> We are getting worked up over nothing......... As in "nothing" says we must attend any 3D tournament. I miss most all events that call for me to leave town from the 1st week in January until the end of February or early March. I try to make the LAS Classic but if the phone rings I'll miss out and it is only 3.5 hours away. Heck, I did not shoot any spots, 3D or anything else from the first of '10 Dec through 1st of April 2011. I went 3 or 4 weeks without a single day off......... and it was MUCH better than the hours I worked the winter of '91!
> 
> 
> .)
> I understand some people must be tethered to a phone every minute even when a half days drive away from home/work. But they are damn few.


You got it! Nobody is twisting their arms to attend. However there are those out there that consider themselves "Special" and "important" and will do anything and everything to continue to view themselves as above the rules. "Rules are for fools", you know? Gotta make "special dispensation for me, cuz my job....or my wife needs to know...or...think up some excuse, and someone will use it or try to invent a new one.

If you are that tied to the phone, then stay home. Don't bring your "thing" to the archery range and try to shove it down everyone else's throat that you NEED this thing or the world will end; most won't buy it for a moment.
Might sound "heartless", but hey, you know the rules before you get on the course...follow them...or leave.
field14 (tom D


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sorry if you got to have one for emergency then you walk to range official before taking it out.
> 
> I dont think the one watching the events from walkways should be using one.
> 
> ...


i did that and the range offical was totally aware of the situation


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

Now I've seen pros with cell phones on the range but no one wants to say anything to them because they are to scared of them not talking to them after. Just put it on vibrate and let the group police themselves and don't say we need more rules. They need to start enforcing the ones that are there now, like taking to long to shoot


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Double B said:


> Now I've seen pros with cell phones on the range but no one wants to say anything to them because they are to scared of them not talking to them after. Just put it on vibrate and let the group police themselves and don't say we need more rules. They need to start enforcing the ones that are there now, like taking to long to shoot


x2......Good call!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Double B said:


> Now I've seen pros with cell phones on the range but no one wants to say anything to them because they are to scared of them not talking to them after. Just put it on vibrate and let the group police themselves and don't say we need more rules. They need to start enforcing the ones that are there now, like taking to long to shoot


Nah, if you are shooting for money, you NEED more time, so what's the big deal about ENFORCEMENT across the board? Shooting for money is different than shooting for awards, so "double standards" exist and rules are bent for them, or SOME of them....

T


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Which is where the problem would lie in banning "all" cell phones.........


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Do they do frisk searches at these events? I have a nice yard with landscaping lanes Thea lens to nice short courses. Are any of these cell phone apps worth a download? I reposition the bales often and will be adding 3D targets soon too. If these apps are decent, I'd like to try recommended ones out. I don't care about tournaments.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'll make a solution for the problem. I'll hand my phone to the range official before starting the course and let him know to answer it if work shows on the caller ID. Then he can come get get and I'll handle my business.

I understand why you guys don't want phones on the course. I really do, but some of us that phone is part of what puts food on our tables. I won't give up my job for a tournament, but I also won't quit archery. 

If people are gonna cheat, then there's ALOT that's gonna have to change. Its not just phones. Last year in hunter class I saw at least a dozen people at 2 pro/ams that had illegal sidebars. Nothing was ever said by ANYONE.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Vibrate, only if previously cleared by range officials.
Must ask permission from staff to answer, must leave shooting position to find this staff if not in immediate area.
Must use phone back at practice range only, never in sight of scoring targets.

Simple, pick-up a call on the range and you forfeit. Keeps people's priorities straight.

-Grant


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

CMA121885 said:


> Well I'll make a solution for the problem. I'll hand my phone to the range official before starting the course and let him know to answer it if work shows on the caller ID. Then he can come get get and I'll handle my business.
> 
> I understand why you guys don't want phones on the course. I really do, but some of us that phone is part of what puts food on our tables. I won't give up my job for a tournament, but I also won't quit archery.
> 
> If people are gonna cheat, then there's ALOT that's gonna have to change. Its not just phones. Last year in hunter class I saw at least a dozen people at 2 pro/ams that had illegal sidebars. Nothing was ever said by ANYONE.


EXACTLY! The funny thing is I doubt any of them finished in the top 10. I understand we police ourselves but when a range official sees and suspects he see's a violation he should check the equipment. The NFAA officials are the worst about sticking their heads in the sand!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

field14 said:


> Nah, if you are shooting for money, you NEED more time, so what's the big deal about ENFORCEMENT across the board? Shooting for money is different than shooting for awards, so "double standards" exist and rules are bent for them, or SOME of them....
> 
> T


Now you wanna bend the rules for the pro's because there's money on the line?

I guess our phones being work related isn't "money on the line". Your justifying "being a pro" to bend the rules. What's good for the goose is good for the gander, so if I can't have my phone u can't have extra time at the stake just because you have a few dollars worth of prize money on the line. PERIOD!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

CMA121885 said:


> Now you wanna bend the rules for the pro's because there's money on the line?
> 
> I guess our phones being work related isn't "money on the line". Your justifying "being a pro" to bend the rules. What's good for the goose is good for the gander, so if I can't have my phone u can't have extra time at the stake just because you have a few dollars worth of prize money on the line. PERIOD!!!!


Field14 was being sarcastic.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Damn those pesky little nuisances called salary continuance plans and how dare they get in the way of archery.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Cell phones and whatever. No, honestly. Do you think we haven't experienced family grief in some manner or job related issues? Tom, Daniel, me and probably a lot more can tell stories of such to no end.

Yes, I can see speaking with the range official or at sign up or even calling whoever to get a okay. The thing is, keep the electronics to the minimum. Well, pacemakers and electric insulin pumps are okay


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Cell phones and whatever. No, honestly. Do you think we haven't experienced family grief in some manner or job related issues? Tom, Daniel, me and probably a lot more can tell stories of such to no end.
> 
> Yes, I can see speaking with the range official or at sign up or even calling whoever to get a okay. The thing is, keep the electronics to the minimum. Well, pacemakers and electric insulin pumps are okay


Sure have, more than once, and it waited. One time, we were up near Louis Lake in Wyoming, about 100 miles from "home", shooting a....you got it 3-D event. It was a Sunday. My brother had a cell phone, and yes, it was OFF during our shooting time...not on vibrate..>TURNED OFF. When we got done shooting and were in the process of putting our equipment away, he checked for "missed calls" of which there was ONE, and only one, from a few hours before. He dialed up the number and found out that about 3 hours earlier, my mother-in-law passed away. So, he told me and said we had to 'rush home' and get there as quickly as possible. I told him that we would get there as quickly and SAFELY as possible, and we left for home.
Nothing could have been done about the loss of my mother-in-law by me at that time, nor would rushing home in a dither and the potential risk of high speed car accident have helped anything either. Sure, I would have liked to have been closer, but we didn't know that this was the day/time she would pass away, and knowing it sooner wouldn't have changed the outcome.

There are other instances, and the cellphone was OFF during the shooting and checked when shooting was done. Not between targets, not at every potty stop or water stop, and certainly not out on the course while on or near the stake. NO NEED, no REAL need. If it is that serious, then I'd stay home.
If somebody needs to know I'm on target 11 and get an ETA...then I'd have stayed HOME, but they ain't botherin' me and my comrades out on the course. The unit is OFF, and in fact, left in the car so I'm not even tempted.
Trying to pass off my responsibilities to the "tournament officials to come and get me if the phone goes off" is ridiculous...and clear demonstration of how some people want to pass of the blame elsewhere and their apparent (and ridiculous)need to be put into that "I'm special" category. "I gotta stay in touch" is not a total and absolute necessity in spite of how some have to make it such a big deal.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Same here, Tom. Heart attack in family and eventual death, natural death, severe accidents - sister, step-sister, brother-in-law, uncles, aunts.... Same with job, for the better part of 13 years of being 1 of 3 fully qualified to run this said $7,000,000.00 cost set of machines and not once did the boss deny me. I gave notice and back plans were in the ready if need be.

My phone is off, but did make one call for a down and out competitor in known class - ended up borrowing my range finder, her's quit - she didn't stop shooting, guessed at the targets until my range finder arrived.

Friend of mine, phone constantly ringing. I'm there to have fun. We go on and he manages to catch up, if not, tough.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Trying to pass off my responsibilities to the "tournament officials to come and get me if the phone goes off" is ridiculous...and clear demonstration of how some people want to pass of the blame elsewhere and their apparent (and ridiculous)need to be put into that "I'm special" category. "I gotta stay in touch" is not a total and absolute necessity in spite of how some have to make it such a big deal.
field14 (Tom D.)
Just let it float and SHOOT THE SHOT!
-field14
Reply * Reply With Quote * * ** *
Today,*08:58 PM #49 SonnyThomas 
Back Yard Champion
Join Date
Sep 2006
Location
Fulton County, Illinois
Posts
8,723
Same here, Tom. Heart attack in family and eventual death, natural death, severe accidents - sister, step-sister, brother-in-law, uncles, aunts.... Same with job, for the better part of 13 years of being 1 of 3 fully qualified to run this said $7,000,000.00 cost set of machines and not once did the boss deny me. I gave notice and back plans were in the ready if need be.

My phone is off, but did make one call for a down and out competitor in known class - ended up borrowing my range finder, her's quit - she didn't stop shooting, guessed at the targets until my range finder arrived.

Friend of mine, phone constantly ringing. I'm there to have fun. We go on and he manages to catch up, if not, tough.
Pearson MarXman, Limb Driver & Apache rest, Muddy Virtue HT3s, CXL Pro 150s, Bohning vanes, Sure Loc Challenger,
Super Ball Peep, Stanislawski MagMicro Trio & Deuce and TRU Ball ST360, 30" Cartel.
CNC Slings
Reply * Reply With Quote * * ** *
+ Reply to ThreadPage 2 of 2First12
Quick Navigation 3D Archery Top
Quick Reply


Im not gonna argue with you dude. I have alot of respect for some on the "old timers" so to speak around this forum. DB writes a post I almost always read it, same with you. Iv read alot of your post, like the one about contingency money.

Apparently your thoughts are the only ones thats right (in your mind).Your not on a pedistal, so get off your high horse. This sport is suppose to be fun, people like you make people not wanna attend! 

Further more, not that I owe you or anyone else on this forum any kind of explanation, but I work for one of the largest oil field companies in the world. I have a salary position, in the last 4 1/2 months Iv worked 16 days.....so its not likely I get a call in the middle of a shoot, but if I do get a call, you can bet your butt I'm taking the call, I won't loose a job making what I make to make a whinner happy.

DB no disrespect towards you in any of this, I follow your threads and have a lot of respect for you and what you do for the archers in this sport. Some people are so worried a out winning they drive new comers out before they get a start.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Cell phones and whatever. No, honestly. Do you think we haven't experienced family grief in some manner or job related issues? Tom, Daniel, me and probably a lot more can tell stories of such to no end.
> 
> Yes, I can see speaking with the range official or at sign up or even calling whoever to get a okay. The thing is, keep the electronics to the minimum. Well, pacemakers and electric insulin pumps are okay


I gave ya one.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bottomline you dont need to be on the range texting and on the cell phone.

Emergencys are one thing but if your doing and running a business while shooting a national event stay home.

There those who will text there buddys and cheat. No doubt in my mind. Heck put someone a few targets up listening to shooters, text the distance easy with cell phones.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

And it goes on.....this thread.


----------



## STORMINMOOSE (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to quit shooting 3d, from what your saying everybody cheats.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

I call bull****. Why would I txt someone yardage if I am shooting against them???? And if I recieved a txt from another shooter, why would i listen to him??? This arguement is stupid. I also read and follow a lot of DB posts, but electronics are here to stay. The worst part of most of the big shoots is the wAit time. A smart phone really helps pass the time. If you see someone pointing a cell at targets, thats one thing,call them out on it, but to tell 2000 people to shut them off is never happening nor will it be enforced, RULE or not. If you wanna be the whining little b#*€h that turns someone in for checking facebook or checking on the wife and kids, from 5 yards behind the line,you go right ahead and be THAT GUY. My $.02


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mikecs4life said:


> I call bull****. Why would I txt someone yardage if I am shooting against them???? And if I recieved a txt from another shooter, why would i listen to him??? This arguement is stupid. I also read and follow a lot of DB posts, but electronics are here to stay. The worst part of most of the big shoots is the wAit time. A smart phone really helps pass the time. If you see someone pointing a cell at targets, thats one thing,call them out on it, but to tell 2000 people to shut them off is never happening nor will it be enforced, RULE or not. If you wanna be the whining little b#*€h that turns someone in for checking facebook or checking on the wife and kids, from 5 yards behind the line,you go right ahead and be THAT GUY. My $.02


Your right Mike never in the history of 3d has another guy told yardages. It will happen and most know why!

You shooting archery or talking on the cell phone?
DB
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

STORMINMOOSE said:


> I'm going to quit shooting 3d, from what your saying everybody cheats.


Quit!

DB


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to things to say get off the phone and drive #1.Get off the phone and shoot #2


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Your right Mike never in the history of 3d has another guy told yardages. It will happen and most know why!
> 
> You shooting archery or talking on the cell phone?
> DB
> DB


 First I should apolgize for the way that last post came across. I wasnt calling you a whiner or a bi$&*. I read it just now and it seemed rude. Not my intent at all DB. There is no sense in being a ******bag to you for your opinion. 

The question was WHY would I help someone I am competing against??? And again, the shot takes 1 minute. We sit in line for 20 at every target. Whats the harm in playing on the phone for the wait?? That being said, Yapping out loud for 10 minutes and being disruptive while orhers are on the stake is a dick move and shouldnt happen. Thats why people use vibrate and text. And I would still call out anyone pointing anything electronic at the target.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mikecs4life said:


> First I should apolgize for the way that last post came across. I wasnt calling you a whiner or a bi$&*. I read it just now and it seemed rude. Not my intent at all DB. There is no sense in being a ******bag to you for your opinion.
> 
> The question was WHY would I help someone I am competing against??? And again, the shot takes 1 minute. We sit in line for 20 at every target. Whats the harm in playing on the phone for the wait?? That being said, Yapping out loud for 10 minutes and being disruptive while orhers are on the stake is a dick move and shouldnt happen. Thats why people use vibrate and text. And I would still call out anyone pointing anything electronic at the target.


Buddy system has been done many times in 3d. Didnt say 98% would ever do it. Yapping not the promblem its being able to communicate or write distances down to share. Simple tap on phone this could be done easy.

It the 2% that cheat. It could be has easy has shooting six numerals for next three target distances.

Im going to always side with how can we avoid any cheating. 

Like in regions archery there already trying to decide how to avoid any cheating.


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Of course there are going to be emergancies, extreme case scenario's, etc. that warrant a cell phone being used. However, on the whole, not everybody has a job that requires constant contact. Not everyone has a cell phone capable of running 36 tv stations, and there is no way to tell if an accident or family emergancy will hapen. The ban on usage of cell phones i think is a good one, cause it will keep people's heads in the actual game. I have never shot competitively, but i have bowled competitively, and waiting on someone using a phone or getting disturbed in the middle of a possibly important shot due to a loud ring or something is very unprofessional. If you keep a phone on you, please leave it on vibrate. Tell the people that may call you in an event like that to call repeatedly. That way, if it really is an emergancy, it will constantly vibrate for a couple minutes (well past one calls' worth) and you know its an emergancy. Then you can tell the official theres an emergancy and asked to be excused for the call. Then, if you need to leave or handle other things, you do. That way no one else is bothered, the official knows everyrthing that is going on, and you can handle whatever just popped up. If it costs you the shoot then it does. but there is my 2 cents


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Foxtrot92000 said:


> Of course there are going to be emergancies, extreme case scenario's, etc. that warrant a cell phone being used. However, on the whole, not everybody has a job that requires constant contact. Not everyone has a cell phone capable of running 36 tv stations, and there is no way to tell if an accident or family emergancy will hapen. The ban on usage of cell phones i think is a good one, cause it will keep people's heads in the actual game. I have never shot competitively, but i have bowled competitively, and waiting on someone using a phone or getting disturbed in the middle of a possibly important shot due to a loud ring or something is very unprofessional. If you keep a phone on you, please leave it on vibrate. Tell the people that may call you in an event like that to call repeatedly. That way, if it really is an emergancy, it will constantly vibrate for a couple minutes (well past one calls' worth) and you know its an emergancy. Then you can tell the official theres an emergancy and asked to be excused for the call. Then, if you need to leave or handle other things, you do. That way no one else is bothered, the official knows everyrthing that is going on, and you can handle whatever just popped up. If it costs you the shoot then it does. but there is my 2 cents


I do agree officials need to enforce the rule. Nothing worse than to be at full draw and hear a cell phone ringing.
Archers can police themselfs but if range officials dont make a stand when something reported or seen it not good.
DB


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

What grade are we taught to follow rules again? :-/


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Squrl said:


> What grade are we taught to follow rules again? :-/


That is a thing of the past. The new gurus say that a child should be free to do what they want and discover things! Today's kids have it in their heads that "rules are for fools". They are being taught on a daily basis that they are "special", and if they don't like something they are supposed to do, then they don't have to do it and the situation is changed to favor something they like to do or "want" to do.
Wouldn't want to take away from their individuality, now would we?
Learn to spell? They have better things to do. Learn how to write cursive? Nah...keyboarding...they don't need compliance to "form" and the connection between the hand and the brain to be developed, let alone a "system of compliance".

D's get degrees they say...at least in THIS country. No wonder the colleges are seeking out Asians and Europeans...they have a work ethic and many of them are here to learn. Not so of a lot of the kids in today's classrooms...they are there to take up space, do nothing, or just barely enough to get by, and have everything "given" to them without effort on their part. 60 is passing, but, "Hey, Dude, you'll pass me anyways at 55 cuz I tried, won't you? Give me the "D" and ...." WRONGO moose-face, you earned an "F" and that is exactly what you will receive...you would have had a "C" if you didn't have 15 zeroes because you didn't turn in any work."
Am I bitter....your darned right...this trend being fostered is absurd!

And YES, the above has a lot to do with this thread...they aren't taught to follow rules at home, or school, and things are allowed to slide at college and work, too...so what else can you expect at any competitive event? "Rules are for fools" Bend them, break them, and find out just how far they'll let you go and how long you get away with it."
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I like my rangefinder binocs.. most garage sales will have them in stock.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> I like my rangefinder binocs.. most garage sales will have them in stock.


Now THAT is downright funnier than a spare tire in a boat, a fart in a spacesuit, or a chapped butt on a sandpaper toilet seat!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Your right Mike never in the history of 3d has another guy told yardages. It will happen and most know why!
> 
> You shooting archery or talking on the cell phone?
> DB
> DB


our geezer class routinely shoots the same range as the younger geezers, and sometimes the ladies as well. so it might not be texting to someone in your class, but someone on your range...although i'm not aware of that ever happening...just sayin'


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Your right Mike never in the history of 3d has another guy told yardages. It will happen and most know why!
> 
> You shooting archery or talking on the cell phone?
> DB
> DB


Actually, I tell the yardage right there at the stake, no need of cell phone. Yep, don't care what the yardage is, but I say, 17 1/2 yards. . Well, once in a while, 19 1/2 yards. Got the 1/2 yard thing after reading 3D Times, Ross Armstrong seemed to always have a XX 1/2 yard shot in the mag.


----------

